# Poachers friend from gamekeeper catapults :O)



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

I recieved my poachers friend from John at gamekeeper catapults today and have barely put it down since







I was very happy with its overall finish and workmanship which is top notch and from reviews of gamekeeper products I have read each one is given time and effort in the making as is clearly apparent when you get it in your hand.
I asked John for a poachers friend like the ones in his range but with a little difference as I requested a pinky hole which really works for me and makes the grip even more comfy and solid....

I am very impressed with its accuracy but having said that only been back shooting them for 3 weeks or so after 25 yr break so a little rusty but still hitting things eventually once I master the new design which does'nt take long







but been bitten by the bug again and will not leave home without it in future on my hunting trips with the air rifle not that I'll be shooting anything live until I am confident I wont miss or injure because thats not what its all about, but will be getting lots of practice and probably find the air rifle will take a back seat pretty much the whole session whilst I have the catapult in my pocket.

All thats left to say is anyone wanting a solid well made and accurate catapult at a very cheap price considering the price of the multiplex, the theraband and the time he spends on them give John a shout you wont be disappointed









Will post a pic shortly.........
Cheers John, keep up the good work


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah his slingshots are awesome, I don't feel I need another (need and want are two different things though







). Guessing he's busy building as I've not seen him on for a wee while.

-james


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great buy!


----------

